# Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare, leise AiO-Wakü ab 95 Euro lieferbar



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Juli 2016)

*Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare, leise AiO-Wakü ab 95 Euro lieferbar*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare, leise AiO-Wakü ab 95 Euro lieferbar*

					Alphacool hat mit der Auslieferung der Eisbaer getauften Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen begonnen. Vier Ausführungen sind zu Beginn verfügbar, die mit Radiatoren in den Größen 120, 240, 280 und 360 mm ausgestattet sind. Preislich werden 95 bis knapp 140 Euro fällig, wobei man dafür ein sehr rundes Produkt bekommt.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare, leise AiO-Wakü ab 95 Euro lieferbar*


----------



## Chukku (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare, leise AiO-Wakü ab 95 Euro lieferbar*

Wie ist das mit den vorbefüllten GPU Kühlern + Radiatoren, die Alphacool anbieten möchte:
Haben die dann jeweils auch noch eine integrierte Pumpe oder muss die Pumpe des CPU Kühlers dann den ganzen Kreislauf stemmen? 
Falls letzteres zutrifft: würde der das im leisen 7V Modus noch schaffen (bei einem zusätzlichen 120mm Radiator für eine GPU) oder müsste man dann auf den 12V Modus wechseln?

Wäre auf jeden Fall interessant, wenn ihr so eine Kombination dann auch noch einmal durchtesten könntet, sobald die entsprechenden Module verfügbar sind


----------



## Rangod (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare, leise AiO-Wakü ab 95 Euro lieferbar*

Super, die Eisbär wird auf jeden Fall gekauft. Ich bin es echt leid mich mit meinem Dark Rock rumzuschlagen, ich weiß da irgendwie nie so recht ob das Teil gut sitzt und auch Fummeleien im Sockelbereich sind unmöglich sobald der einmal montiert ist. Die Eisbär und auch die kommenden Bequite AIOs sind mehr als nur vielversprechend und werden wohl die ersten richtig guten Luftkühleralternativen.

edit:


Chukku schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit den vorbefüllten GPU Kühlern + Radiatoren, die Alphacool anbieten möchte:
> Haben die dann jeweils auch noch eine integrierte Pumpe oder muss die Pumpe des CPU Kühlers dann den ganzen Kreislauf stemmen?



Die Pumpe des CPU Kühlers wird das alles stemmen und es wird empfohlen diese bei einer Erweiterung des Kreislaufs mit 12v laufen zu lassen.


----------



## AntonD88 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare, leise AiO-Wakü ab 95 Euro lieferbar*

Was würdet ihr den für alternative Lüfter für den 240er Radiator empfehlen?


----------



## Rangod (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare, leise AiO-Wakü ab 95 Euro lieferbar*

Wenn du direkt bei Alphacool bestellst bieten sich die eloops an die dort für teuer Geld verkauft werden, ansonsten sind die Noiseblocker XL1 empfehlenswert, die müssen dann aber wieder woanders bestellt werden. Bei Aquatuning gibts die Eisbär und Phobya G-Silent Lüfter, vllt. ist das auch eine gute Alternative, aber ich weiß nicht wie empfehlenswert die Phobyas sind.


----------



## Chukku (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare, leise AiO-Wakü ab 95 Euro lieferbar*

Mit dem Eisbär Kühler selbst habe ich natürlich noch keine Erfahrung aber grundsätzlich sind die Noctua NF-F12 (sowohl "PWM" als auch "industrialPPC-2000") sehr gut für WaKü Radiatoren geeignet... Die "F" Reihe ist speziell für Radiatoren ausgelegt.
Habe mit dem gute Erfahrung bei dem 120mm Radiator an meiner EVGA Hybrid GraKa gemacht.
Unter Vollast gehören sie zwar nicht zu den leisesten Lüftern, sind aber explizit darauf spezialisiert, auch bei reduzierter Drehzahl noch ungewöhnlich viel Druck aufzubauen.


----------



## -H1N1- (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare, leise AiO-Wakü ab 95 Euro lieferbar*

Auch nicht schlecht, jetzt ist die Eisbär wohl ein Zwitter. Sie taucht unter geschlossene und erweiterbare WaKü´s auf .


----------



## beercarrier (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare, leise AiO-Wakü ab 95 Euro lieferbar*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht, jetzt ist die Eisbär wohl ein Zwitter. Sie taucht unter geschlossene und erweiterbare WaKü´s auf .




naja aber mmn entweder aio oder erweiterbar. aio hat den vorteil simpel zu installieren zu sein und den nachteil das erweiterung meist nachteile bringen. frei konfigurierbare waküs sind eigentlich das optimum können aber sehr schnell ins geld gehen.

p.s.
ich denke schon seit wochen darüber nach dich auf meine ignorierliste zusetzen, dein avatar ist einfach abartig.


----------



## Xar6as (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare, leise AiO-WakÃ¼ ab 95 Euro lieferbar*

So mein erster Post hier^^

Wenn ich mir den 240er für mein neues system holen würde, wird dieser für Grafikkarte und CPU reichen oder sollte man sich einen weiteren 120er Radiator dazu besorgen (vor allem in Bezug auf overcklocking)? CPU für das neue System sollte ein 6700k werden bei der Grafikkarte etwas im Bereich der 1070 wobei ich eigentlich auf Vega warten möchte.

Das neue Gehäuse wird allerdings dies hier: RAIJINTEK STYX Micro-ATX Gehause - schwarz 

Habe also nicht besonders viel Platz^^


----------



## Nachty (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare, leise AiO-Wakü ab 95 Euro lieferbar*

Mit dem Case und CPU gehts aber mit GPU dazu kannst knicken


----------



## h0bX (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare, leise AiO-Wakü ab 95 Euro lieferbar*

Wie leise ist diese AiO wirklich? 
Ich hatte bis jetzt schon 6 AiO Waküs zum "probehören" (NZXT, diverese Corsair, Enermax). Die Lüfter waren ja nie das Problem, da man sie tauschen kann. Aber die Pumpen sind immer unerträglich laut. Keine Ahnung wie das jemand aushält. 
Eine Corsair konnte ich sogar am Klo, durch zwei geschlossene Türen hindurch noch hören, während der PC im Wohnzimmer stand. 

Ich glaube durchaus, dass man Custom Waküs sehr leise bekommt, wenn die Pumpe ordentlich entkoppelt ist. Aber lassen sich auch "theoretische" 0db /sone erreichen, wie ich Sie jetzt mit meinem Scythe Mugen Max + Bequiet Silent Wings 2 hab, der sich nur zu drehen beginnt, wenn es wirklich warm wird?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare, leise AiO-Wakü ab 95 Euro lieferbar*

@ Xar6as
Kannst du machen, dann wird das aber alles andere als leise. Du wirst starke Lüfter brauchen. Für deine Idee mit OC würde ich mindestens 480mm Radiatorfläche empfehlen. Speziell OC mit den neuen Karten und CPUs erzeugt eine sehr stark progressiv ansteigende Wärmeentwicklung. Da macht man schnell aus einer 95W CPU eine 200W und aus einer 200W Grafikkarte fix eine die auch mal über 300W gehen kann. Das Gehäuse was du verlinkt hast ist für Waküprojekte eigentlich völlig untauglich. Alternative... externe Mora. 

@Chukku
Das kommt darauf an. Es wird die Eiswolf GPX-Pro für Grafikkarten geben, einmal nicht vorbefüllt aber mit integrierter Pumpe die zusammen mit der Eisbaer laufen kann und einmal etwas später als vollwertige AIO die man einfach mit der Eisbaer koppeln kann um z.B. die Wärmentwicklung an den Radiatoren gleichmäßiger zu verteilen und dadurch mehr Performance zu erhalten. 
Eine Eisbaer pumpe schafft eigentlch immer einen normalen GPU Kühler + einen weiteren Radiator, sofern nicht noch mehr Durchflusstörende Produkte im Kreislauf sind und das Ganze in einem Gehäuse ist. Externe Radiatoren brauchen hier in der Regel stärkere Pumpen. 
Wenn der Kreislauf generell größer sein soll, macht es Sinn die Eisbaer mit der kommenden Eiswlf zu koppeln und beide Pumpen zu benutzen. Das reicht dann eigentlich für die meisten Kreisläufe. Wenn man SLI betreiben will, kann man auch zwei Eiswölfe nehmen und einen normalen Wasserkühler für die CPU oder eben doch noch eine Eisbaer, dann hat man 3 Pumpen im Kreislauf


----------



## Noctua (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare, leise AiO-Wakü ab 95 Euro lieferbar*



h0bX schrieb:


> Wie leise ist diese AiO wirklich?
> Ich hatte bis jetzt schon 6 AiO Waküs zum "probehören" (NZXT, diverese Corsair, Enermax). Die Lüfter waren ja nie das Problem, da man sie tauschen kann. Aber die Pumpen sind immer unerträglich laut. Keine Ahnung wie das jemand aushält.


Genau das Problem habe ich auch. Der Vorteil von AiO gegenüber klassischer LuKü ist ja, dass man die warme Luft direkt aus dem Gehäuse bekommt. Bei der Accelero Hybrid III auf der Grafikkarte klappt das perfekt. Die Lüfter des NH-D15 hört man unter Last schon raus. Aber laut PCGH-Test ist die Eisbaer wohl etwas lauter


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare, leise AiO-Wakü ab 95 Euro lieferbar*

Ich bin ja auf die BeQuiet Silent Loop neugierig, die technisch ja ein Zwilling sein wird.
Aber eben mit BeQuiet Lüftern drauf.


----------



## Xar6as (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare, leise AiO-Wakü ab 95 Euro lieferbar*

Mir war schon klar das es mit dem Styx sehr schwer werden wird. 

Dann werde ich wohl auf das Phanteks Enthoo Evolv umsteigen welches platz für 2x 240er bietet. Wobei dieses fast so groß ist wie der Midi-Tower den ich hier stehen habe.

Mit 12V sollte die Pumpe des Eisbaer auch beide Radiatoren schaffen oder? Die GPX-Pro gefällt mir nämlich wegen des fehlenden Fullcover-Kühlers nicht besonders.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare, leise AiO-Wakü ab 95 Euro lieferbar*

Die GPX-Pro ist leistungsfähiger als die GPX. Das liegt zum einen das der Wasserführende Part größer ist, die Ausrichtung angepasst wurde und weitestgehend auf WLP Pads verzichtet wurde. Ein Test gegen z.B. einen Aqua Computer zeigte ei den Spannungswandlern einer Fury lediglich 7°C Differenz zu gunsten des Aqua Computer Kühlers. Was aber Angesichts der schon niedrigen Temps völlig egal ist 

Ansonsten, ja, für einen kleinen Loop reicht das. Gibt ein französisches Review das an die Eisbaer einen zweiten 240mm Radiator und eine Asus Posaidon dran gehängt hat, das soll wohl auch mit 7V irgednwie gelaufen sein, ist aber nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare, leise AiO-Wakü ab 95 Euro lieferbar*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auf die BeQuiet Silent Loop neugierig, die technisch ja ein Zwilling sein wird.
> Aber eben mit BeQuiet Lüftern drauf.



Jep, sehr interessant. Mit einer leiseren Pumpe und unauffälligen Lüftern hohes Silent-Potential.


----------



## Hoegaardener (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare, leise AiO-Wakü ab 95 Euro lieferbar*

Konnte jemand mit der Alphacool bvereits Erfahrung sammeln? Ich betreibe derzeit eine Corsair 115i mit BeQuiet Silent Wings .... die Leistung ist gut, die Pumpenlautstaerke ist neija, das soll heissen beim Gamen ist es wirklich ok, aber beim Arbeiten am PC nicht ... Auch eine Profilumstellung nut time da nicht viel, die Pumpe ist halt zu hoeren. Hat jemand das Teil eingebaut? Ist es notwendig, die Luefter zu ersetzen? Danke fuers Feedback!


----------

